# G.E. Refrigerator Icemaker Does Not Work



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a G.E. Refrigerator, Model#GSS22WGPC and the Ice Maker recently stopped working. There is no ice in the tray and no water in the tray. As far as I know, it does not have a Eye Beam or wire handle. Per the manual, it has a feeler arm that when ice is produce and reaches to the level of the feeler arm, it stops producing ice. The manual is located at this site http://products.geappliances.com/Mar...e=49-60458.PDF. I know it isn't the water line because I get water from the dispenser. I've followed the troubleshooting advice from the manual and still nothing. Can anyone tell me what could be wrong?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I get water from the dispenser

Which dispenser? Water in the door or the tube going to the icemaker?


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

boman47k said:


> I get water from the dispenser
> 
> Which dispenser? Water in the door or the tube going to the icemaker?


Water in the door


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bad valve in back and under the fridge


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

chrisn said:


> Bad valve in back and under the fridge


Thats what I was getting at. Double inlet valve supplying water with a bad solonoid on one side


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a list of the parts at repairclinic.com http://www.repairclinic.com/Appliance-Parts?s=t-GSS22WGPC-== The valve is $49.05. I ordered a part for my wash machine on Tuesday night, and got it via Fedex Friday morning. I have used the above mentioned site and have been happy getting stuff quickly and no questions if needing to be returned.


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been several month since I started this thread and I haven't fix this problem. You guys stated I needed to replace the dual water inlet valve because the assumption was that water was not being supplied to the icemaker. So that I won't waste money or time and to be sure, is it possible that the ice maker is not working properly?


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

I had the same problem. changed the ice maker, it still didn't work. Turns out it was a bad fan in the freezer. check the temp in the freezer, It should be near Zero. If it's too warm the ice maker will not work. The only things that can break are the freezer fan, the water valve and the main circuit board. If it's the fan most likely the main board is bad too. The circuit board is $100. The water valve is about $40 a new ice maker is $150.
check out this site...http://www.appliancepartspros.com/index.aspx


----------



## tbone2004 (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe similar problem going on with mine...no real troubleshooting yet as I just saw this last night...freezer was at 3 degrees instead of 0 and there was water trickling into I guess the icecube maker - it looked as thought the cubes were melting, but yet the rest of the freezer goods feel frozen (0 vs 3 should not melt stuff - right?) Is it possible for the water to not be shutting off or something after it has filled the tray? It is only 3 years old. Again I have not done my troubleshooting yet. This morning the freezer was back down to 0, but I have not turned icemaker back on.

Any thoughts? Is there a control valve or sensor that tells the water to stop flowing into the ice tray? Water dispenser works fine.

Anyway - firgured I would throw these questions out there as I dig a little deeper. Thanks for any replies. The sooner I can make the wife stop yelling about it the better


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Water trickling in from the inlet tube?

I would not be concerned about the 3 degrees fluctuation. Maybe it had just dumped ice or just getting ready to. Some of the older icemakers had heaters in them that would heat the ice enough to make it easier to rake out of the tray.

The ice maker tells the inlet valve how long to run. 5 to 8 sec's or something like that, maybe a little longer depending on model.

If the tube starts freezing up, you might want to check the valve as it may not be shutting completely off. This can cause it to freeze up. Kind like an ice dam. Little by little little pieces of ice began to form until it causes a blockage.


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

g8tkeeper said:


> It's been several month since I started this thread and I haven't fix this problem. You guys stated I needed to replace the dual water inlet valve because the assumption was that water was not being supplied to the icemaker. So that I won't waste money or time and to be sure, is it possible that the ice maker is not working properly?


The dual water inlet valve was replaced and still no ice. The freezer fan is working and the temperature setting is at "9" for coldest and the items in freezer are frozen. I assume it is at least 0 degrees fahrenheit. Before I shell out $170, is it possible that it isn't the icemaker but the main circuit board or something else? Please advise


----------



## g8tkeeper (Jun 25, 2009)

g8tkeeper said:


> The dual water inlet valve was replaced and still no ice. The freezer fan is working and the temperature setting is at "9" for coldest and the items in freezer are frozen. I assume it is at least 0 degrees fahrenheit. Before I shell out $170, is it possible that it isn't the icemaker but the main circuit board or something else? Please advise


Is there a way to check if it is the main circuit board versus the ice maker?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Is there a way to check if it is the main circuit board versus the ice maker?


If I remember correctly, back when I fooled with appliances, the icemakers did have a connection you could cross out too see if it would send the signal to the inlet valve. Since the circuits boards came out, I am somewhat lost on these things.

If the inlet valve is still like the older ones, they can be checked before replacing with or without live power. I guess we should have mentioned that, sorry.

I have no experience with the circuit boards, but I have read of problems with some of them. 

It used to be you could sort of count on finding a problem in the df system, timer, stats, etc. I don't know if the newer one even have timers in them now that the circuit boards are used.

The temps seem okay. 10 degrees is a good temp to freeze most things. If you like your ice cream hard, you may want to go a little colder.
I suggest you google 'appliance repair'. I bet you find a place that will almost walk you through the trouble shooting for this fridge.

Wish I could be of more help, but I don't want to feel I cost you money by giving advise on an appliance I am not familiar with.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

i know this is a DIY forum but that refrig is a little complicated. instead of wasting money by throwing parts at it, have it serviced by a local guy who knows the GE artica style refrigs[ask]. the problem with those 'help' sites-IMO- is; they really want to sell you parts. and on the ones where they take all the 'rent a parts' back-what happens to those parts?


----------

